# Show Us Your Gaming Characters



## HoopyFrood (Mar 29, 2012)

...of any game on any console, we're not exclusive here. 

Simply as the title says, flash your gaming characters. I know particularly with Skyrim and the like, the customizable features means that people may have some unusual characters to share. 

Or tend to do what I do and just make them look like me!  

The xbox I do my gaming on is actually No One's, and I only have sporadic chances to play on it, so I only really have a Halo character to share. But she's my favourite. No One tells me off a lot because I refuse to spend my money on additions for the suit, but I have a thing for symmetry, so I won't buy anything that can't be put on both sides. 

Here are some photos. Not great quality at all, because I had to take from off the tv with my camera phone. 

Orange armour of course:







With a sword, about to kick some ass. Assassinating is one of my favourite things and managing to assassinate an elite with these things are the pinnacle!






And me with my favourite weapon.


----------



## No One (Mar 29, 2012)

OOOH...I know that Spartan. She's somewhat of a badass and a joy to go to war with 

Speaking of which, we'll have to nab some screens of your most up to date armour! Those screenshots are from quite a while back - although not much has changed since for all my efforts to get you to upgrade 

Great idea for a thread, I'll have to see what I can do about putting my Reach character up in here, as well as my main Skyrim character, but at this juncture I'll probably have to resort to the same methods as you've used.

I know there are ways to connect one's console (xbox in this case) to a pc and port over screenshots and such, but I'm pretty sure I don't have the required tech to hand.

Anyhoo, looking awesome Hoopy 

Would love to see some other peoples Spartans too - though games like Saints Row with the highly customisable characters would fit this thread nicely.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Mar 29, 2012)

No One said:


> Speaking of which, we'll have to nab some screens of your most up to date armour! Those screenshots are from quite a while back - although not much has changed since for all my efforts to get you to upgrade



Heh, yeah, I think all that's changed is the helmet and visor colour. 

And yes, post yours! Your giant, bulky, how-can-you-even-run-with-all-that-on suit.


----------



## No One (Mar 29, 2012)

HoopyFrood said:


> Heh, yeah, I think all that's changed is the helmet and visor colour.
> 
> And yes, post yours! Your giant, bulky, how-can-you-even-run-with-all-that-on suit.



Hey! As you well know I recently purchased a wrist-piece that significantly streamlined my appearance...


----------



## No One (May 12, 2012)

Okay, let's see if I've got this right....

Me with the ol' sniper rifle. This is my _boomstick_!



Post assassination. That'll be a General at my feet. Always a satisfying takedown...



And finally one of the team 







I could post a hundred of these. So many great screenshots! 

Also, I'll explain the colour scheme. I've gone for the traditional ancient Spartan colours of bronze and red - even if that's not strictly bronze in those pics...


----------

